# April '07 Challenge Photos - "Sasquatch"



## TwistMyArm (May 1, 2007)

Hey people!

Unfortunately for all the talk that the Sasquatch theme generated we only had 6 entries, but those six submissions are pretty interesting though so take a look and vote for your favorite. 

Sasquatch photos

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of thephotoforum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## sabbath999 (May 1, 2007)

Says I don't have privs to view the post.


----------



## ashfordphoto (May 1, 2007)

yeah yeah me too - and I want to see em!


----------



## dispic1 (May 1, 2007)

same here i cant see them either


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 1, 2007)

Another April fools joke 


edit: apparently no. 4 is winning though


----------



## Seefutlung (May 1, 2007)

Yep ... with 100% of the vote (one). LOL


----------



## RacePhoto (May 1, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> Another April fools joke
> 
> 
> edit: apparently no. 4 is winning though



*The Sasquatch is elusive, that's why we can't see the photos. *

Lets all guess who made the one vote so far? Possibly the one person who has access. 

I'm sure someone will fix it when they see the page is restricted to Moderators only. I'm already in Wildlife mode.


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 1, 2007)

RacePhoto said:


> *The Sasquatch is elusive, that's why we can't see the photos. *



Exactly.

Actually I just forgot to give you guys permissions to view the gallery. Sorry, 
you should be good now.


----------



## sabbath999 (May 1, 2007)

I have to admit, I had "nuthin" when it came to Sasquatch... I thought of a bunch of different ideas, including printing out a "wanted" poster and taking a picture of a guy in full hunting garb with a big gun out reading it... but that seemed way too contrived. I am not into "making scenes" but rather recording them... but that's me...

If I were back in Roswell, I could have done some fun Alien stuff with all the fake-alien stuff they have around town... but I won't be back there for a few months...


----------



## sabbath999 (May 1, 2007)

Honestly, I think the Avatar TwistMyArm is using is a better sasquatch than any I have seen...


----------



## RKW3 (May 1, 2007)

They were all kind of dull. I guess sasquatch is a tough theme.

I'm new to TPF but I may be interested in participating in this from now on. We'll see, it sounds like fun.


----------



## RacePhoto (May 1, 2007)

RKW3 said:


> They were all kind of dull. I guess sasquatch is a tough theme.
> 
> I'm new to TPF but I may be interested in participating in this from now on. We'll see, it sounds like fun.



Don't be shy. 

I put up some pretty awful stuff the last two contests, just because I did the shot on the last day at about 5 pm or later. Even got one vote! There's always a good group and usually a few that stand out.

Have Fun! That's the whole idea. :mrgreen:


----------



## RKW3 (May 2, 2007)

^ Thanks. 

What's the next theme going to be?


----------



## ashfordphoto (May 2, 2007)

wildlife


----------



## RKW3 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## ashfordphoto (May 2, 2007)

welcome


----------



## RMThompson (May 2, 2007)

I feel crappy, I wasnt able to get my entry in and I took one over the weekend.

Damn.


----------



## Funky (May 3, 2007)

Blah.....im sorry i know im not supposed to say anything about the pictures but number six isnt a picture...funny though.


----------



## Puscas (May 3, 2007)

I still think this was a fun theme. Too bad there are only 6 entries. 
I took two pics that I considered sending in, but in the end I thought they were not good enough. 
Hopefully TPF will keep coming up with themes like these.







pascal


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 4, 2007)

Funky said:


> Blah.....im sorry i know im not supposed to say anything about the pictures but number six isnt a picture...funny though.



Ya, but with the theme and the lack actual photos I figured there was no harm in including it.


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 8, 2007)

Well it looks like the clear winner this month was apr07photo04. Ashfordphoto was the one lucky enough to capture this rare shot of Sasquatch. Congrats Ashfordphoto!


----------



## ashfordphoto (May 8, 2007)

thanks - i really enjoyed the prompt and was hoping to see a lot of creative turnout.


----------



## Puscas (May 8, 2007)

ok tell us, was it a suit or do you really have sq hiding somewhere near you? (it's the latter isn't it?) 






pascal


----------



## ashfordphoto (May 8, 2007)

sasquatch and I are pals.  every now and then he stops by and parties just to see the look on people's faces.  he's got quite the sense of humor.




...it's actually a rotated image of an elder orangutan taken through glass at the Cheyenne Mountain Zoo here in co springs.


----------

